# MCAG - Macquarie Capital Alliance Group



## richmond (12 May 2005)

G'day,

Now, don't be harsh on me, because I'm not as knowledgable about shares etc as a lot of you clearly are, having spent a few months reading your posts.
My forte is property, but I have made some managed fund - LIC related investments that have done okay so I'm not totally thick.

I have a question... I invested a sum of money in the float of Macquarie's billion dollar cashbox, Macquarie Capital Alliance Group, which debuted at its issue price of $2 about a month ago, but has since sunk to $1.67. It has a global mandate to invest in any sector excluding property, in primarly OECD countries. My thought process when I decided to invest my money was that it would give me some international exposure, but I feel at the moment that I've stuffed it up. Now, the only thing MCAG has invested in so far is some retirement villages here in Australia, and from what I can ascertain, is sitting on a mountain of cash waiting for opportunities to arise.

Can some of you guys enlighten me as to why the price might have gone so low so quickly? I'm debating whether to cut my losses or not, but I was reading some on-line opinions that it might be better to sit it out for a year, because it will have hopefully made some more investments by then... 

By the way, I don't urgently need the money for anything, and have to pay the other half of the stapled securities next April. ($2 this April, $2 next April - $4 total)

Thanks in advance

Richmond


----------



## Joe Blow (16 May 2005)

*Re: Macquarie Capital Alliance Group*

Richmond,

Thought this announcement might be of interest to you:



> Macquarie to buy the Yellow Brick Road
> 16/05/2005 12:05:02 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------

